# Bala Shark suitable for my cichlids?



## Sean_LFC (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys,
Quick question. Would it be alright to put a Bala Shark into a tank with the likes of a green terror, Oscar, parrrot, Synspillium?
If so can anyone tell me how big they grow and if not then can u suggest another fish for me?

I also already have Bolivian Ram, clown loach, catfish and jewel cichlids.

Please give me some insight as I'll be going fish shopping 2moro.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

well idk about all that. youve got some real monsters on your list. id be concerned with crowding already. and bala sharks get like 2 feet in length at adult stage in life. so id just steer clear all together. a lot of those catfish "sharks" get HUGE and should be avoided alltogether. the parrot and oscar r gonna be big mean suckers as well. if you like the terrors you should get more. also those rams might not work long term. (end up in the oscars belly sooner or later) given good conditions u can see a juvie oscar hit 8inches plus in 10 months or less. gl to ya


----------



## badlad53 (Nov 3, 2010)

Balas do best in shoals so "a bala shark" would not work. Also adult size will easily be 12", possibly 14". They are very peaceful and unlikely to harm anything. They do best in a long tank, turn into weirdly shaped chunky butts if they can get enough back and forth exercise. So if you have room for at least 4 more 14" fish you'll be fine.


----------



## badlad53 (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh and they're not catfish (they're cyprinidae) and don't grow to be 24"...


----------

